# USPSA w/ M&P Pro... FOUR FTEs!!!



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Yikes...

I went to shoot my local USPSA match again this morning, excited as hell about my shiny new M&P Pro Series. The gun had been flawless through 400 "break-in" rounds.

After 400, I had cleaned the breach and slide, and done all the required oiling, but had yet to brush the bore.

I got into the second stage of a 6-stage USPSA match, and holy-sh__, I had a failure to *extract*... After staring at the gun, amazed for about 2 seconds, and trying to clear the jam, I had to manually rip the mag, then clear, then reload...

Okay, maybe it was a bad case... (WWB Factory ammo) No stress. Just one screwed stage.

Next stage (2), the gun ran clean, tight groups, good speed, no hiccups... SWEET.

Stage 3, second mag, half-way through at about round-90 (500 through the barrel)... FTE. It was leaving an empty case 1/2 out of the chamber, and ramming the next round into the base of it, jamming the gun. The extractor was jumping off the rim.

Stage 4, first mag... FTE. Exact same thing...

Now... I've got one of the sponsored S&W Pros from Spikes Tactical looking at it... We brought it to a safe bench, and he discovered a burr, right at the mouth of the chamber, at about 1-o'clock. Picked at it for a sec with his jackknife, and back I went...

Stage 5, FTE!!!!!!! SHIT... Finally, I found one of 5 pro gunsmiths shooting in the match. He was pointed out to me, and supposedly is one of the top guys in the COUNTRY, name is David Pruitt.

David mentioned that he saw two of my FTEs, and he inspected the gun too, side by side with the S&W rep... It was scarring the brass pretty bad on the cases that were ejecting, so he just told me to relax, and polish the chamber... Happens often with Melonite coated barrels, as the coating gets INSIDE too, exagerating any small imperfections from the machining process. Also the 5" barrels are new to the M&P, and the bugs aren't out...

The good news... One of the countries best gunsmiths... happens to live 5 minutes from my house!!! I sent the gun home with him, and he's going to do a complete check-up on the gun, and polish the chamber and feed ramp for me for $40... half-price!

EVEN WITH 4 failures in 6 stages, I still finish mid-pack in Production Class... As when the gun was extracting, it ran GREAT, and the accuracy and control is exceptional. I was KILLING 8" plates at 11 yards. I went 16-18 (had to shoot at 2 twice). I had only 1 paper-miss in 6 stages, around 150 rounds.

Again, I had a blast with a bunch of good people, and learned more about gunsmithing in 15 minutes than I have in 2 years...

Bottom-Line:
If you want to fast-forward your skills, knowledge, and abilities with your gun, and you want to spend a Saturday morning with 50-100 great guys (and women) who are nuts about shooting... GO SHOOT A MATCH!

Everyone say a prayer for my M&P...  I get her back Monday.

Jeff


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Good luck getting that worked out :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It's going to be fine. Worst case S&W will send you a UPS lable and 2 to 3 weeks later all will be better.

Next time though do a thorough clean before the match.

Enjoy :mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Good luck working this out, _JeffWard_. I don't seem to remember these types of stories from your (or my) XD...or my Glock for that matter. :smt083 Seriously though, be sure to keep us updated. :smt023:watching:

-Jeff-:smt170


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree... The only issues I had with my XDs where directly attributable to my inability to keep my right thumb off the slide release... 

I really like everything about this gun, design-wise for it's intended use, and I have no doubt S&W will make it right, if my chamber-polish-job doesn't fix all that ails it.

The gunsmith, AND the S&W pro both were convinced my issue was inside the chamber, considering the burrs we found around the chamber mouth, and the history the smith had with the gun...

We'll see come Tuesday, when I'll likely pound 30-40 through it, mag-after-mag-after-mag, competition style.

I did not experience any failures practicing, since I was just using one mag, and loading 10 at a time... The gun had plenty of chance to cool off a little between mags. In USPSA, your firing typically 24-30 rounds in under 30 seconds, with 2 mag changes... I cannot imagine the chamber temperatures after 20 rounds in 15-18 seconds...

Next weekend.... STEEL SHOOTING!!!

www.ussteelshoot.com

I get to finally run my Buckmark, Tac-Sol barrel, and red-dot against some high-speed steel... So while my M&P gets tuned up... I'll be burning up the rimfire ammo... I might bring the Pro Series too, but I'm thinking of going with the Buckmark only and having some LOW-LOW buck fun... $15 to enter and proceeds go to USMC Toys-For-Tots. $10 worth of "EXPENSIVE" 22 ammo, and I'm good to go. It's in Melbourne, FL, just off the beach...

I think I'm getting addicted....

JW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I rented the M&P 9mm and 45 versions before - I'm just not a fan of that trigger. But, we all like different things. The P99 is my thing in 9mm. And, I really like my USPc 45 for my latest carry gun :smt023

Anyway - good luck!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I rented the M&P 9mm and 45 versions before - I'm just not a fan of that trigger. But, we all like different things. The P99 is my thing in 9mm. And, I really like my USPc 45 for my latest carry gun :smt023
> 
> Anyway - good luck!


What's the latest news on the new 1911?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> What's the latest news on the new 1911?


I think he decided to go with the USPc45 _instead_ of the 1911. :watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I think he decided to go with the USPc45 _instead_ of the 1911. :watching:
> 
> -Jeff-


No, I went with the USPc45 instead of a Champion 1911 for carry.

But that custom Springfield Shop 1911 I ordered in Sept - I still have to wait. It was a 9 month wait. I put the order in during the 1st week of Sept - so, time is ticking. But, this will just be a range toy when I get it. It will be too big and too expensive to even contemplate putting it into a holster :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Finally got to the range this morning with the M&P Pro... with a shiny new chamber and ramp polish job.

I loaded up 4 mags. About 50 rounds of WWB, from the SAME BOX that had 4 FTEs last weekend. Here we go...

50 rounds ($10) in about 35-40 seconds, as fast as I could dump them... PERFECT.

Then I put 100 more down range in groups of 10, but at a slower pace... PERFECT.

I think I have a solution to my extraction troubles.

If you're in the Orlando area, and need work done, IM me. I dealt with Dave Pruitt, and he did an exceptional job, and got the gun back in 2 days. Yes, 2 days. He does everything from sights, to full custom builds on USPSA Race Guns.

I'm smiling ear-to-ear this afternoon...

JW


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That's good to hear, _JeffWard_. Be sure to give another update after your next match. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Glad to hear you got it back up and running. I've wanted one of these for some time now, I might just have to pick one up.

I didn't realize the Pro was approved for USPSA yet.


----------



## joser (Dec 21, 2008)

*find david pruitt*

Hi Jeff David built a custom 45 officers model when he was the owner of gundoc have since lost contact with him and need to speak to him if you could help me would greatly appreciate it thank you


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hope it works better now.


----------

